# Best areas of the UK for abandoned places?



## Mad1234 (Mar 14, 2021)

Me and a friend want to go to an abandoned buildings exploration holiday. I was wondering what parts/cities in the UK would be best to use as a home base? With some sites around it?
Edit: this would be in the summer or whenever coronavirus is less of a worry.
thanks!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2021)

I hate to think how many newbies come on here asking the same question. My answer is do what every one else does a Google it. Don't expect people to just tell you, some might that is their prerogative but people put a lot of hard work into finding places so just telling you where to go kind of defeats the object of Urban Exploring. 
Welcome to the Forum by the way look at the other posts and you might come up with an idea as to where is best.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 14, 2021)

Mad1234 said:


> Me and a friend want to go to an abandoned buildings exploration holiday. I was wondering what parts/cities in the UK would be best to use as a home base? With some sites around it?
> Edit: this would be in the summer or whenever coronavirus is less of a worry.
> thanks!


All depends on which part of the country you're in. I could recommend somewhere but it might be too far for you to travel.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 14, 2021)

The north deffo seems more fruitful in my opinion. Yorkshire area seems pretty good from the reports I see. 
Check out the different reports and get a feel of what areas pop up the most


----------



## wolfism (Mar 15, 2021)

It really depends what you're interested in. For example, in the past some areas like Glasgow, Sheffield and Stoke were good for derelict industry and Lincolnshire was good for old airfields. Things change though, so as others have said, decide what you'd like to see eg. abandoned castles, and search forums, Flickr and Facebook/ YouTube to see what others have been visiting...


----------



## Derelictman7 (Mar 15, 2021)

Mad1234 said:


> Me and a friend want to go to an abandoned buildings exploration holiday. I was wondering what parts/cities in the UK would be best to use as a home base? With some sites around it?
> Edit: this would be in the summer or whenever coronavirus is less of a worry.
> thanks!


Hi Mad1234: Depending on where you are based, if for example to want to take an excursion to the Manchester area...check my site out...if you require further details, just drop me a line and I will provide further details...





Derelict Manchester:


A blog that captures derelict buildings, tunnels, WW2 sites..urbex,urban exploring Victorian architecture, around Manchester and beyond.




www.derelictmanchester.com


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2021)

Derelict churches: Suffolk and Norfolk. 
Derelict mills: Yorkshire and Lancashire 
Derelict mines: North Wales and Derbyshire
Derelict Airfields: Lincolnshire
Residential stuff: remoter areas of Wales and Scotland


----------



## Wrench (Mar 15, 2021)

Burnley is basically derelict


----------



## Mad1234 (Mar 23, 2021)

night crawler said:


> I hate to think how many newbies come on here asking the same question. My answer is do what every one else does a Google it. Don't expect people to just tell you, some might that is their prerogative but people put a lot of hard work into finding places so just telling you where to go kind of defeats the object of Urban Exploring.
> Welcome to the Forum by the way look at the other posts and you might come up with an idea as to where is best.


Ah ok I understand, will check out other posts


----------



## Paulslicher (Jun 27, 2021)

night crawler said:


> I hate to think how many newbies come on here asking the same question. My answer is do what every one else does a Google it. Don't expect people to just tell you, some might that is their prerogative but people put a lot of hard work into finding places so just telling you where to go kind of defeats the object of Urban Exploring.
> Welcome to the Forum by the way look at the other posts and you might come up with an idea as to where is best.


Hi I am new to doing this an I need some places to explore chud u help me out with locations plz I live in Cheshire but I willing to travel eney were


----------



## Paulslicher (Jun 27, 2021)

Can some one help me out with places to go plz message me or email me at or send to my phone thanks a lot it will be a big help I really struggling to find places to go with on just starting out doing exploring cheers from Paul


----------



## Wrench (Jun 27, 2021)

Sorry for the edits and deletions but you cannot be putting your personal details in open chat, personal email and phone numbers will always be deleted if I see them. 
Also asking directly for information is against the forum rules. 

Please refrain from doing this again or the ban hammer will be coming out. 

Sorry if that sounds harsh but it's in everyone's interest not to put phone numbers and such for all to see.


----------



## HistoryBuff (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes, having that information could be dangerous, or at least allow someone just reading the forum to take it and create a fake you.


----------

